

Did anyone else receive an Ello invite (to join the “millions”) today? - scottmcdot
http://i.imgur.com/EPYuJlO.png

======
hashtag
I didn't get an invite awhile back when it was first announced but I just made
up some random string and got an account fairly easily. However I never really
used the account or went back since.

------
Zekio
i received one a few days ago, i just deleted it :)

~~~
scottmcdot
I will delete mine too ;)

~~~
Leynos
Did you receive the invite unsolicited?

